# Sana magkaayos pa kayo



## Seb_K

Hi,

What does this phrase mean --- "sana magkaayos pa kayo"

Salamat!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Seb.  Since no one has answered you yet, I guess I'll give it a try.  I tried doing searches to see how "magkaayos" was used and from what I read, it seems like it means "to make up" like after a fight or misunderstanding.  I could be wrong though.  So "Sana magkaayos pa kayo" could mean "Hopefully you both can still make up."  I'm not sure if this is correct.  Hopefully a native can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kios_01

Yes, Chriszinho85, that is correct.

_Hopefully you could still (kiss and) make-up._
_Hopefully you could patch things up._

Or something to that effect.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Chriszinho and kios!


----------

